
Too bad, China. Rare earth monopoly isn’t enough. You have to be able to use it - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/23/rare_earth_non_monopoly/
======
passwert
He might have a good point, but writes like a moron.

~~~
jinushaun
Common problem with the Register.

